# My filter killed my fish...



## LainaLynn84

:crying:RIP Oreo... you were taken from me way too soon. I am sorry.


----------



## NickAu

Sorry to hear that.

What makes you think it was the filter?


----------



## LainaLynn84

Because he was sucked up into the filter. He was perfectly healthy. I took that picture a half hour before I found him dead...


----------



## Bettamomma3

I'm so sorry for your loss! He was pretty. I recently had a loss too, and there are times where things outside our control happen.


----------



## LainaLynn84

Thank you  I had him for only 2 months and he was such a happy energetic fish...breaks my heart but that's life. Hopefully I gave him a good life for the short amount of time that I had him!!


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon

( ◡ _ ◡,) I'm so sorry. He was lovely.


----------



## LainaLynn84

Thank you  Does this happen commonly with betta's and fish tanks?? Is there anyway to prevent this from happening again??


----------



## Kaen

I'm so sorry for your loss, especially so soon 

I apologize, but out of curiosity, what tank was this? It looks a little similar to my new one.


----------



## LainaLynn84

Aquaculture 2.5 gal Corner Aquarium (I got it at Walmart for $22.00) I really like the tank...but it just amazes me that my fish got sucked up into the bottom of the filter!?!


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon

LainaLynn84 said:


> Thank you  Does this happen commonly with betta's and fish tanks?? Is there anyway to prevent this from happening again??


I'm sorry, Idk. :frown2: I'm a noob. 
I'm looking at info on filtration systems, and this was the 2nd thing I saw about a poor fish having an incident. 


Ours already likes to 'lean' against the slot things where the water goes into the back part, where the guts are (I think it's an overflow system, but I'm not sure.), so I am _super _concerned about putting something in there that he could actually get *into*.


----------



## Nova betta

A healthy fish should never get stuck in the filter. Period. No matter how strong the current is, if it is made for aquariums a fish won't get stuck in it unless they are not healthy. At least that is my opinion!

How did you care for your betta? I know he already passed but could you fill oput this form so we can see how he died?
*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:*
*Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? 

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Poor guy! I'm so sorry for your loss <3 Is there a possibility that he could have passed by the filter and the intake pulled him?


----------



## LainaLynn84

Upon closer inspection of the filter...there would have been zero chance of him getting suck from the bottom up into the filter. SO...the only way that he could have gotten stuck is if he got too close to the top (where you insert the actual filter) and got sucked into it from the top of it down into it. If that makes any sense? He wasn't a very coordinated fish and an incredibly wild moving fish...so I can see that happening. I am going to try to prop the filter up a little higher so it doesn't happen again. I'm still sad my fishy is gone though :-(


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon

LainaLynn84 said:


> Upon closer inspection of the filter...there would have been zero chance of him getting suck from the bottom up into the tank. SO...the only way that he could have gotten stuck is if he got too close to the top (where you insert the actual filter) and got sucked into it from the top of it down into it. If that makes any sense? He wasn't a very coordinated fish and an incredibly wild moving fish...so I can see that happening. I am going to try to prop the filter up a little higher so it doesn't happen again. I'm still sad my fishy is gone though :-(



:crying:

You'd think they'd make them so there is zero chance of something like this happening. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you, but glad you posted about it, so people know to be extra careful.


----------



## LainaLynn84

Thanks FTDD, I have seen some filters have a closing lid where the filter cartridge is secure in the filter unit...but this one doesn't, so if a fish gets close to it, they can easily get pulled in from the suction...so I might have to get creative and put some kind of a DIY guard on there.


----------



## Aluyasha

So sorry for your loss. Some bettas do like to hang out near or in the filter. I have had many bettas but only one would purposefully swim up and jump into the mouth of the filter and just relax. luckily nothing bad ever happened to him.


----------

